# Bargain Books April 2009



## LDB

Here's all 3 Boyd Morrison together for easy clicking, presented once again because they are *SO GOOD* for such a reasonable price. For $4.17 total you get a KILLER set of books. They are stand alone so read them in whatever order you choose although I believe in order as presented is the best sequencing. Also, as you progress through them, you will be harder pressed to put them down before finishing the book. The last especially as you feel yourself moving minute by minute, second by second through the situation. These are 6 star books hindered by 5 stars being the most available in the rating system.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Post your bargain books here! Think you've found a really good price on a book? Or the price on a bestseller has dropped? Post here! Free books have a separate thread....

For the March Bargain Books thread, go here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4676.0.html

Authors (and their fans): if your book is a bargain, you're welcome to post it once a month in this thread! You're also welcome to start a separate thread in the Book Corner and bump it occasionally to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*Amazon caught their error and now Bobby's Trace is at $3.19 - but a good deal even at that price. Thanks all.*

For a limited time, the Novel - Bobby's Trace by Edward C. Pattersin is available at NINETY-NINE Cents.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00150Z5HC

Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin is in mourning for his life partner, Bobby - a time of stress, notwithstanding. The more he drifts, the more he becomes unhinged until he's one room short of a rubber one. ""Get a grip, Perry."" So he takes his chances on a blind date, which further plunges him along the nightmare highway. He gets an unsought lesson in life-after-death that turns his bereavement into a horrific adventure. Come peek through Perry Chaplin's mysterious window. See what there is to see. Enter Our Lady of Perpetual Grace, where the holy water boils and the confessionals whisper. What lurks in the rectory's attic? What lies beneath the surface of life and death? What comes in Bobby's - in Bobby's trace? Do ghosts mourn the living? Perry Chaplin knows. Will you?

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Hello!
My YA novel, BALING, is available on Kindle for a very reasonable 0.99.
It might also appeal to those young at heart. 
Any readers who want to give it a review - I would be very appreciative!
Thanks for letting me plug my book! This is a wonderful thread!

http://www.amazon.com/Baling/dp/B0010QD6RM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1238599375&sr=1-1

Carol Hanrahan


----------



## sherylb

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Hello!
> My YA novel, BALING, is available on Kindle for a very reasonable 0.99.
> It might also appeal to those young at heart.
> Any readers who want to give it a review - I would be very appreciative!
> Thanks for letting me plug my book! This is a wonderful thread!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Baling/dp/B0010QD6RM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1238599375&sr=1-1
> 
> Carol Hanrahan


Carol, it sounds like a fun and interesting read! I downloaded it, but it may be a while before I read it as I have quite a few ahead of yours to read yet.
Thanks for offering it at such a great price. 
Sheryl


----------



## Thumper

All my books will be on sale through April for under $2... (I think Amazon has them all priced at $1.49)


----------



## Thumper

Ever wondered what you cat thinks? Max (the Psychokitty) Thompson may leave you sleeping with one eye open... $1.59 each (it should make me sad, he has a much larger fan base than I ever will  )

 

And he's written out the rules for being owned by a cat...complete with paw drawn illustrations... for $1.19


----------



## Steph H

The Orbit $1 book for April is out, it's called Winterbirth.



*$1.00 for April*

From *Booklist* (in the description section on Amazon):
Scotsman Ruckley's first novel launches a promising trilogy set in the unromanticized medieval Highlands. The gods and their magic have departed, and grim feuds and endless skirmishing prevail as the weather gets ever colder. Chief among feuding clans are the Haigs, and chief among their warriors is a thane in whom some of the old powers may be awakening. This isn't necessarily good news for the Haig clan, for those powers will make their already murderous battles even grislier. But it isn't bad news for readers, since it makes the book much more difficult to put down. Green, Roland

3.5 stars overall, 37 ratings (7 5-star, 13 4-star, 7 3-star, 5 2-star, 5 1-star). 576 pages print length, 837kb file size. Sounds like from the reviews that maybe it starts out slow and then picks up. The reviews of the sequel, Bloodheir (there only 9 so far but at 4.5 stars), sound like maybe he improved on his second try.









*Note this second one, Bloodheir, is $9.99.* Just posting it for convenience.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan

Hi Thumper!
I like the way you think!
Thanks for trying my book - I hope you like it!
And that work can always wait till later.......  
Have a great day!!!
Carol


----------



## RebeccaEast

For the amazingly low price of $2.40, you can time travel back to ancient Rome and experience the intimate intrigue of household life in a time when masters and slaves shared close quarters. Miranda is a modern woman stranded in the past and sold into slavery. To survive, she has to understand an alien world. She makes a place for herself by becoming a storyteller (and because her stories provide her with ways to interfere in family matters, she also becomes a focus for conflict. Falling in love with her Roman master, Marcus Tullius, complicates her life further. The modern world fades from her mind as she becomes increasingly absorbed in her new life. When she has a choice, will she return to her own world? As author, I have been touched to receive fan letters from a wide variety of readers, including readers of fantasy, YA, romance, and historical fiction, scholars of classical archeology, and time travel fans who thought perhaps I should have given Miranda more power to meddle in Roman life. I welcome communication and questions from readers. Please visit the web site at www.rebecca-east.com to view examples of the ancient art that inspired descriptions of characters, villas, artwork, gardens, and even the humble objects of everyday use. I invite you to visit Miranda's world...


----------



## David J. Guyton

*Mighty Hammer Down still $0.99*


----------



## RJ Keller

My novel, Waiting For Spring, is $3.19. All the proceeds will be donated to Spruce Run, a domestic abuse project here in Maine that provides information and support to all people affected by domestic abuse.

_A recently divorced woman trudges out of one small, Maine town and into an even smaller one, hoping to escape her pain. Instead she finds herself surrounded by people who are trudging on, just like her. Waiting for things to get better. Waiting for spring._


----------



## meljackson

Thumper said:


> All my books will be on sale through April for under $2... (I think Amazon has them all priced at $1.49)


I had the first one of these on my wishlist and earlier today when I saw the price drop I bought it. I didn't realize the others were the same price, thanks! I'm off to buy the rest. Is this a series?

Melissa


----------



## ladyvolz

Found this on the old Kindle 1 discussion board,

Afraid by Jack Kilborn (who also writes as J. A. Konrath) only $1.99!


----------



## Anju 

Thumper said:


> Ever wondered what you cat thinks? Max (the Psychokitty) Thompson may leave you sleeping with one eye open... $1.59 each (it should make me sad, he has a much larger fan base than I ever will  )


Our Thompson family has never had kitties - so I'll be interested in this one 

Just downloaded all 6 books, have no idea when I will read them, still slogging through The Treasure of Malinche by our own Jeff - I say slogging, but it is a great book!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Thanks everyone!!  Here's to another month of Kindle bargains!


----------



## TalkFast

I hope that this is the right place to post this - I like to read romance novels as "fluffy filler" in between more serious reading and I was looking at some of the multi-book Harlequin sets on Amazon. The older sets from Spring 2008 seemed like a good deal to me; 12 books for $36 is $3 per book - just under what you would pay at a discounter like Target. Then I found the more recent months' releases. They have only 8 books per set, but at $16.50, you are paying only $2.06 per book. Buy 2 sets, and you get 16 books for $3 less than you would pay for 12 in the older sets. Just wanted to pass it along - I guess the economy is reducing both number of releases and their prices!

Oh, by the way, this is specifically in the "Harlequin Presents" line - I haven't checked on the other imprints, but they may have a similar story.


----------



## Thumper

meljackson said:


> I had the first one of these on my wishlist and earlier today when I saw the price drop I bought it. I didn't realize the others were the same price, thanks! I'm off to buy the rest. Is this a series?
> 
> Melissa


_Charybdis_, _As Simple As That_, and _Finding Father Rabbit_ are in series (and in that order...) _It's Not About The Cookies_ is its own story...my mother seems sure it's about her, so she's not sure she likes it


----------



## meljackson

Thumper said:


> _Charybdis_, _As Simple As That_, and _Finding Father Rabbit_ are in series (and in that order...) _It's Not About The Cookies_ is its own story...my mother seems sure it's about her, so she's not sure she likes it


Thank you! I just bought all of them. I sampled one of the cat ones, read one line and hurried over and bought all 3 of those too. Great deals!

Melissa


----------



## JA Konrath

ladyvolz said:


> Found this on the old Kindle 1 discussion board,
> 
> Afraid by Jack Kilborn (who also writes as J. A. Konrath) only $1.99!


Thanks for mentioning Afraid. I'm blown away that it's currently #10 on the Kindle bestseller list.

My first book in the Jack Daniels thriller series, Whiskey Sour by JA Konrath, is also discounted for $3.96.


----------



## jpmorgan49

ladyvolz said:


> Found this on the old Kindle 1 discussion board,
> 
> Afraid by Jack Kilborn (who also writes as J. A. Konrath) only $1.99!


This 
book sounded really good, thanks for posting. So many books, not enough hours and I'm RETIRED!!!!
jp


----------



## SophieD

Here are some free books. Not sure if they were posted already but I couldn't find them anywhere else in any threads so here they are: Free Kindle Books


----------



## Steph H

Thumper said:


> Ever wondered what you cat thinks? Max (the Psychokitty) Thompson may leave you sleeping with one eye open... $1.59 each (it should make me sad, he has a much larger fan base than I ever will  )
> 
> 
> 
> And he's written out the rules for being owned by a cat...complete with paw drawn illustrations... for $1.19


I didn't catch the connection originally, to realize these were *your* cat's books. Just finished the first one, and loved it. Lots of laugh-out-loud moments, and nodding along, thinking "yep, one or more of my cats do that". Have bought the other two books now also, and have Max's blog in my bookmarks. 

Man...making Max move back in 2004...that was brutal!


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Authors (and their fans): if your book is a bargain, you're welcome to post it once a month in this thread! You're also welcome to start a separate thread in the Book Corner and bump it occasionally to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Thanks!
> 
> Betsy


You're a peach, Betsy. 

My books Wysard and Lord Brother are now on sale for $4.80 each, down from $6.00. If that seems steepish, readers are cordially invited to check out entire first chapters, synopses and reviews at my newly redecorated website, http://carolynkephart.com. Both volumes are also available in paperback on Amazon, and can be had very reasonably (cheaper than Kindle in the case of WYSARD) in the Used and New section.

"A well-written, intelligent fantasy with a beautifully crafted world ... A book to ponder, savor, contemplate but not rush through at breakneck speed, Wysard adds new dimensions to the fantasy genre by adding new concepts, or by looking at old concepts in a fresh manner. Concise but lyric, the prose complements the tale." ~Patricia White, Crescent Blues Book Views

 

Happy reading,

CK


----------



## worktolive

I was looking around for a new paranormal romance today and came across this bundle:



According to the description, this contains the first three books of the Lords of the Underworld series, plus a short prequel for a total of $9.99. For $3.33 each, I'm happy to give it a try (each book is $6.99 separately). I haven't read any of this author's work, but this series gets great reviews in the PNR community.


----------



## sebat

Thumper said:


> Ever wondered what you cat thinks? Max (the Psychokitty) Thompson may leave you sleeping with one eye open... $1.59 each (it should make me sad, he has a much larger fan base than I ever will  )
> 
> 
> 
> And he's written out the rules for being owned by a cat...complete with paw drawn illustrations... for $1.19


I just got the sample of Max's first book. Read the entire thing out loud to my husband. We were laughing so hard he snorted a couple of times. DH insisted that I had to buy all the books...and I've been trying to be good. 

I once had a cat that I'm positive must have been Max's evil twin separated at birth only she preferred to poop on the shower mat instead out my pillow!


----------



## Moonscape

From Dead to Worse (Southern Vampire  by Charlaine Harris is currently $3.95 for the Kindle version on Amazon.


----------



## sebat

Moonscape said:


> From Dead to Worse (Southern Vampire  by Charlaine Harris is currently $3.95 for the Kindle version on Amazon.


Here's the link....








$3.95 $4.39 _as of 4/21/09--Betsy_


----------



## michaelbalkind

Hi All,
I am the author of the Deadly Sports Mysteries series.
*Sudden Death is now priced at only 99 cents.*
Sudden Death, the first book in the series received two very powerful endorsements:

"Pure fun, pure intirigue. The action never stops till a fascinating climax!" Clive Cussler

"You like golf, you like murder mysteries-then Sudden Death is your book!" James Patterson

These endorsements and many more helped Marc Entertainment decide to pick up the TV options for my series.

To help promote my upcoming novel, Dead Ball (July release) I am holding two contests at my website. Please visit and register to Win a stadium sized ESPN Banner signed by all the anchors & analysts or win a contest to be named in my next novel. Registering is Free & Easy at http://www.balkindbooks.com

Dead Ball is now available for a limited time before its actual July release date. My publisher posted it for kindle by mistake but will be taking it back down and reposting it on the scheduled date after Book Expo America. You can check the link below for availabilty.

Although my books are sports themed, many great reviews have come from people who are not athletes nor fans of any sport. I hope you'll check out my books and enter my contests.

Thanks for your support. I'd love to hear your thoughts after reading my novels. 
Michael Balkind


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Here are two great award-winning fantasy books for Kindle owners. Both books are priced for a limited time at 99 CENTS!:

Elfhunter by C.S. Marks

Winner of 2008 Reviewer's Choice Award: 'Best Fantasy.'




Numenon (Bloodsong Series) by Sandy Newman

NATIONAL AWARD WINNER:
As an Advance Reading Copy, NUMENON won
USA BOOK NEWS' BEST BOOKS AWARD in VISIONARY FICTION &
THE NATIONAL INDIE EXCELLENCE AWARD FOR RELIGIOUS FICTION


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Melanie Nowak's Almost Human - paranormal vampire series - volumes 1, 2 & 3 is being sold as a bundle for $9.99. Each book is sold separately for $4.79.

This series is on fire and has been getting great reviews. Everyone should check it out.


----------



## Dynamo

I just finished reading Melanie Nowak's Almost Human....could not put it down.  Awesome books.  I would highly recommend 

Can't wait for Book 4!!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

According to the Ms. Nowak's Myspace page, Almost Human was scheduled to be released in print today. But of course, since this is a Kindle forum, all interested parties should be racing to take advantage of the special trilogy bundle price.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Here's another great bargain for you Kindle owners. The White Lady Murders by Wendy Potocki. Looks like a terrific read. Best of all, it's only 99 Cents!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Regarding Elfhunter, I neglected to mention that amazon has not yet merged the reviews of the paperback with the kindle book yet. I do understand that many of you are not going to purchase a book that hasn't been reviewed, so I'm including here the link to the sales pages of both paperback and kindle book, that way you can read the reviews of this award-winning book as well as download it to your Kindle for 99 CENTS.


Elfhunter by C.S. Marks

Winner of 2008 Reviewer's Choice Award: 'Best Fantasy.'

Link to paperback sales page (read customer reviews here):

http://www.amazon.com/Elfhunter-Tale-Alterra-World-That/dp/1420894609/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1238872913&sr=8-1

Link to kindle book sales page: (purchase book here):


----------



## frojazz

I have not read this yet, but I have high hopes since I loved the movie!

PS I Love You: A Novel
Author: Cecelia Ahern
Price: $3.96


----------



## Sandy Nathan

*Wow! How nice to see my book here, Kevis! Thank you very much. I'm Sandy Nathan, though. At 99 cents, this is a DEAL!*



The material and spirit world clash in this well-written adventure novel. A fantastic intellectual work which makes readers question their priorities in this life. A highly-recommended title. *USA Book News*

*FIVE STARS!*A fantasy set in the real world to draw readers in and never let them go, Numenon is highly recommended to readers seeking modern fiction with fantastical elements. *Midwest Book Review*

There's a new poll about the subject of this book. Are mysticism and money compatible? Can you have a life jammed with both?


----------



## andc39

My book, _The Song of Songs: A Lover's Poetic Dialogue_, is available on Kindle for 99 cents this month.

Think the Bible is stuffy? You're in for a surprise, and quite a treat. I've written this version as a dialogue, meant to be read out loud together by lovers: where to do so is up to you.

Solomon's "Song of Songs", which is found in the Old Testament, is a beautiful, sacred, and erotic masterpiece that reverberates on many levels -- from the courtship of the King and his betrothed, to the mystical wedding of Heaven and Earth, to the sweet, sensual pillow talk of all happy lovers.

As a reviewer wrote, "The Song of Songs is one of the most beautiful pieces of literature in the world. Reading it aloud with a lover will make it clear why this is so."


----------



## Seamonkey

Andrew,

I made you a pretty link for The Song of Songs...



I suspect that you wouldn't want your Kindle to read this to you, hmm?

Lynn


----------



## Cuechick

The classic Lost Horizon is available for 3.99...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Hey, is everyone having fun looking for the Easter Eggs? Hope so! In the mean time:

Just wanted to remind everyone--

We'd like to keep this topic pretty lean and mean, so that people looking for bargains don't have to wade through a lot of posts.

If you liked a book, that's great, and it's good to get confirmation that a book is worth downloading, but we don't need several "Loved this book" posts. If you actually would like to discuss the book, please start a new thread about the book. Any posts after the first "this was a good read" will have to be pruned to keep the thread manageable.

Also, thanks to the authors for being members of KBoards and posting about your books. Thanks to readers are probably better placed as a general thank you in the separate thread about your book (you do have one, don't you?), or if you want to thank individual members, the PM makes a great thank you note. You can just click on the little square box under the member's name to send them a message!

Thanks to everyone for the great posts and for keeping this thread and the Free Books thread the useful threads they are!

Now, off to do some pruning....

Betsy


----------



## geko29

sebat said:


> Here's the link....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3.95


It's up to $4.39, apparently the price drop was due to a March 31st reprinting of the MM Paperback, which also sells for $4.39. I picked it up anyway, I'll get there eventually....


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

When asked by Amanda Young in a recent interview which of my novels was THE favorite, I answered without hesitation:

Turning Idolater by Edward C. Patterson
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001FWZ92Q (Kindle) $3.99

*Now reduced for a limited time to $ .99 (NINETY-NINE CENTS)*
Description:
"Philip Flaxen, who strips past his jockstrap on the Internet for manluv.com, acquires a rare gift - a book that transforms his life. With it, he sparks with a famous author, whittles away at a new craft, swims with an odd circle of new acquaintances and is swept up in mayhem. Philip leaves the world of the Porn Nazi and enters the realm of crisp possibilities - great expectations and dark secrets that unravel over deep waters. Follow this whodunit as Philip Flaxen turns idolater and never looks back - a tale of Internet strippers, back street murders, Provincetown glitz, New York City nightlife and a love story for the ages. If you liked "No Irish Need Apply" and loved "Bobby's Trace," you will absolutely adore "Turning Idolater." Life is filled with serendipity, pleasurable and bracing, but on the fringes and in the heart, life can be a very bloody business."

Here's what readers say about it:

"TURNING IDOLATER by Edward C. Patterson is a bountiful catch. The author can turn a phrase and is ever ready to give the reader those perfect details that put one right in the scene."

"Wonderful . . . Patterson shows yet again what a talented writer he is. Each character is beautifully sketched, the murder mystery stays a mystery right until the end. No way you can predict the outcome of this story, let me tell you ! To be honest, I did shed a tear or two at the end.. Patterson's books are so full of emotions it just grabs me every time."

"This book was full of emotional surprises throughout it's pages. There were times I laughed out loud and times when I needed to have the kleenex handy. "

"Patterson has become an author I look for. Whenever I see he has a new book out, I'm in line to buy it. I'm not gay, but I like people, and his characters are likeable, full of spirit, going places and when they decide to go do something. . .I won't be left behind! "

==========================================================
And you wonder why it's my favorite.

Edward C. Patterson
Dancaster Creative
www.dancaster.com


----------



## rebeccalerwill

Romantic Suspense?? Not just for girls!!! 

Relocating Mia, my award-winning romantic suspense is now available on Kindle for a whopping $3.19 The novel features a thrilling hunt through Siberia and deeper into the far-East between the Russian Mafia and an American clandestine operative. Read this blurb and decide for yourself:
Mia Trentino is the top relocating specialist at Worldmove, Inc., and her latest assignment is sending her to Siberia, Russia. But the new job comes with a new partner-a handsome threat to her career named Douglas Farland.

After a rocky start, the job is going well, and things begin to heat up between Mia and Douglas. Then, lies and secrets begin to surface that make Mia suspect her new partner might have a different agenda. What seemed like a simple relocation erupts into a cat-and-mouse game of intrigue full of drug smuggling, secret agents, and the Red Mafiya. Suddenly Mia's in a fight for her life, and she may have to trust the one person who seems the most to blame.



Get more info about my books here: http://www.rebeccalerwill.com


----------



## pjgron

Hi, I'm Pete PJ Grondin, Author of the McKinney Brothers Murder Mystery Series. The first book, A Lifetime of Vengeance, is available on Kindle for $.99 through the month of April. You'll get caught up in the suspense, thrills, and family tragedy as the McKinneys try to right the wrongs of their past.

On the cover - While still in their teens the McKinney brothers enter the world of illicit drug trade. Just as their business appears to be running on auto-pilot, events turn their charmed lives into a living hell. Their friends turn against them and commit an act so heinous that the brothers are forced to leave their home in central Florida. They vow to come back and exact revenge on their friends-turned-enemies. After 6 years of military training they return to Florida to carry out their plan but their plan takes on a life of its own. But their enemies have a new, powerful friend. He's a big player in the central Florida drug trade and he has help from inside the sheriff's vice squad. Will the brothers survive this new threat? Will they carry out their plan and succeed in eliminating their adversaries, or will they forever harbor A Lifetime of Vengeance?

Get your copy of A Lifetime of Vengeance today. Drop me a line with your review at [email protected] Also, look on Kindle for A Lifetime of Deception, the second McKinney Brothers murder mystery.

www.pjgrondin.com


----------



## Laurie

Gotta keep this one on the list. Great book... great price... great reviews... and a great cause: Proceeds from this book will be donated to Spruce Run, a domestic abuse project providing information and support to all people affected by domestic abuse. 
Many of us on the board have read this book and so far I think all of us have loved it.


----------



## Steph H

Here's one I don't think I've seen posted before. I have not read this, but it sounds interesting and has good reviews on Amazon.

The Second Ship, by Richard Phillips -- *Currently just $0.99, but a mention on an Amazon SciFi board by the author says that's just until the print version comes out on May 1*.

Product Description
Top-Secret Los Alamos, New Mexico. In 1945 its scientists unlocked the secrets of the atomic bomb. Now they've cracked the very lock on hell itself. Once again the quiet scientific community spawned by the Manhattan Project comes face to face with a technological breakthrough for which the world is completely unprepared. Now, as a special team of operatives struggles to stop the project codenamed Rho while containment is still possible, what it means to be human is about to change -- forever. In this heart pounding new series, acclaimed author Richard Phillips gives us a terrifying glimpse into what lies just around the future's corner.



A sequel is also available, _currently not exactly a bargain at $6.99 but posted here for convenience_ --


----------



## ladyvolz

J. A. Konrath (Jack Kilborn -> Afraid) has downloaded another book in Kindle format avail on Amazon for $1.19


----------



## vwkitten

*Painting the Roses Red, a paranormal romance available for Kindle for $2.39.*​





















Tiara wakes alone to strange psychic powers, bloody visions, and no memory of who she is.

As she seeks to find herself, she is haunted by a phantom seducer in her mind. It would seem that he is leading her on a merry adventure to find her identity, but is he the lover whose touch she craves or a madman intent on destroying her mind?

He sends her pristine white roses but their purity is tainted by the bright red blood upon their petals.​

*Check it out at Amazon - Painting the Roses Red by Trish Lamoree
*​
ps... this is also on the main threads but Theresam said to drop a note here on the bargain book threads... thanks for looking...


----------



## bkworm8it

Sheesh, I've got to stay out of this place.  Just picked up 3 more books. I'm now up to 10 pages of books Not samples. Actual books to read.  and Wow, looks like we have more authors dropping in!!   

Just picked up Painting the Roses Red and The Second Ship. Thank God for coinstar ecertificates!!

theresam


----------



## vwkitten

LOL -- you are a scream... It's a blast to find passionate readers... you can bet I'll be sticking around!


----------



## jpmorgan49

ladyvolz said:


> J. A. Konrath (Jack Kilborn -> Afraid) has downloaded another book in Kindle format avail on Amazon for $1.19


Okay, this looks good, I just purchased it and added to my LONG "to Read" list and moved it towards the top.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Just letting all my friends on Kindle Boards know that the price of The Legend of Witch Bane has been lowered to 99 Cents. I just love that price. Don't you?


----------



## Seamonkey

I hadn't noticed this before, for a penny, I got it.


----------



## MikeLuoma

Hi! Author Mike Luoma here...

My six books are available for the Kindle for 99 cents each! I'm an up and coming author, so I want to get my books out there. I've got a science fiction trilogy, a graphic novel, a poetry compilation and a book on early Christianity available for the Kindle:

The Vatican Assassin Science Fiction Trilogy:
Vatican Assassin (Vatican Assassin Trilogy)
Vatican Ambassador (Vatican Assassin Trilogy)
Vatican Abdicator (Vatican Assassin Trilogy)

The Graphic Novel:


The Poetry Compilation:
Synthetic Marmalade

The Early Christianity book:
NEO-GNOSIS

I'm new to the boards... I'll be posting a topic thread in a moment!

Mike Luoma


----------



## Maxx

This one looks interesting:


$.80

Maxx


----------



## Latjoe

I just bought this one -- the print is very light, way lighter than any other of my kindle books. It was only $.0.80 so I won't bother returning it. Suggest you try a sample before buying it.

Kathie



Maxx said:


> This one looks interesting:
> 
> 
> $.80
> 
> Maxx


----------



## LDB

I bought it without sampling also and it is very light at the beginning. I did a jump to location 555 and it seemed normal density there. I hope that once past the intro and into the text itself it will be normal the rest of the way through.


----------



## Latjoe

Thanks, that's good to know - - I'll re-send it to myself and read it.

Kathie


LDB said:


> I bought it without sampling also and it is very light at the beginning. I did a jump to location 555 and it seemed normal density there. I hope that once past the intro and into the text itself it will be normal the rest of the way through.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Laff your . . well, belly off, with my comic romp through gay political corrrectness. My novel Cutting the Cheese is now available on the Kindle for $ .99.



http://www.amazon.com/Cutting-the-Cheese/dp/B0010K2ER6/
Cutting the Cheese

Description:
Luke Oliver has just come out of the closet and confronts a brave new world - a meeting of the Gay and Lesbian Activist Association of New Birch and Sipsboro (GLAABS) - your run of the mill, gay political caucus. Run of the Mill? . . . my @$$. Stepping across the threshold of the Otterson estate exposes Luke to horny and hilarious shenanigans that give the Boys in the Band a run for its money. Who wants whom? Who has whom? Who will win Luke's . . . let's say, attentions?

A self-effacing, comic romp through the Gay hierarchy, Cutting the Cheese is a reality check from the author's provocative coming out experience in a drizzled-pink world; an outrageous ride down the funny bone. Repeat riding is encouraged. It's every one for themself in New Birch's Gay Ghetto. To Hell with Robert's Rules of Order.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
What Readers say about Cutting the Cheese

"Patterson, as omniscient narrator, understands that our lives and our relationships are full of agendas, often hidden, somtimes greedy, and he refuses to favor one character over another, even the newbie. A fun book (each chapter is named with a different kind of cheese) that belongs on every shelf. "

"This book provided a whole new insight for me into the gay and lesbian world. "

"The characters are vivid; (I'm certain I know one or two personally), the setting is masterfully detailed; (I could easily see it as a movie, or better yet... a theatrical production) and the pace; frantic and fevered. Hold on tight, because this trip through the lavender 'newbie shredder' is not for the faint of heart."

"Cutting the Cheese reminds me of a good old fashioned stage play, very fast paced and irresistibly witty. Great Fun!"

"This is one nail-biting, back-stabbing, hair-pulling thrill of a ride. With the sweetest of love stories set right in the middle. I laughed so hard, I felt guilty. I give this naughty little treat two over-the-head snaps!"

"As I read Cutting the Cheese, I couldn't help but be reminded of The Birdcage though Patterson's characters are more engaging and entertaining than the best Nathan Lane produced on the big screen. Patterson's humor and cadence are spot-on throughout."
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Come and enjoy the romp, for a limited time only $ .99

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## ladyvolz

This one sounds interesting.... and not too bad at $3.99



Product Description
"It's called lucid dreaming. When you become aware that your dream is a dream, while you're actually dreaming it."

One of Sloane's buddies had broached the subject as they were sharing a few beers and a few laughs on her living room sofa.

"But what's so special about that?"

"Oh&#8230;it's amazing. Once you realize that you've strayed into dreamland, you can take dreaming to a whole new level. Everything becomes more vivid. More&#8230;intense. You feel yourself completely surrendering to the dream. And it takes over. Becomes your world. It's like&#8230;watching the most spectacular movie, in 3-D. And the best part is...you get to play the leading role!"

Lucid dreaming.

It sounded an intriguing enough prospect. A prospect worth giving a go.

Why not?

And, sure enough, Sloane's first journey into this heralded other-world does not disappoint. A dream unlike any she has ever experienced engulfs her. Swallows her whole.

The thrill, however, comes quickly to an end, when Sloane finds herself gazing into her neighbor's apartment. And what she sees there, in a shadowed, secret room, will haunt her from that moment forward.

Unable to forget the harrowing nightmare and all the others that follow soon afterward, Sloane must begin a seesaw quest to uncover the truth.

Is Mr. Phillips from across the hall really the delightful old codger she runs into around the building? Or is he the monster that dwells in the depths of her nightmares? Kidnapper and torturer of a vulnerable young girl?

Sloane is willing to do whatever it takes to find out. But the answers that await her could turn out to be the most frightening nightmare of all.


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Here's another one for you guys.

Night Camp by L.C Evans

Only $2.39


----------



## bradshawian

Cross-Winds, a Seventh Cross Novel, Book I.  Excellent read for fantasy enthusiasts.  At only .99, you can't go wrong!  Cross-Winds was listed as runner-up for Best New Fiction Novel of 2008 by the Ames Tribune!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Here's the image link for CrossWinds:



99 cents is an awesome price for a great fantasy book!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Bill Flynn's The Feathery has just been lowered to the awesome price of 99 cents. If you haven't read this book yet, now's your chance to snatch it up!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I found this book while browsing Amazon. I am half way through and the enjoyment it has provided is a bargain at $4.79.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

Now, for a limited time only, Ed Patterson is offering The Closet Clandestine for $ .99 on the Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0018V3WBO



A collection of seven poetry books, The Closet Clandestine: a queer steps out, tracks a gay man's sensitivities to the strange world encountered both in and out of the real and poetic closet. Sensitive and bold, and sometimes shocking and, in all cases, lyrical, this is a journey from shy emergence to bold self-confidence. These 180 poems are collected into seven volumes:

The Awakening
Catherine and Other Poems
The Festival at Thebes
Ties and Rings
Gay October
Provincetown Poems
Songs: Not Just Survival.

The following review does not appear on Amazon:

Review from Rainbow Reviews: 
"I read poetry by "dipping" - the book lies by my bed, and I dip at random, reading one, maybe two before bed. In this way the pleasure is extended, it can take months to read through a volume. Poetry should not be rushed. I enjoyed this volume of poetry. For one, the layout is to my taste, lots of white, open space, to leave room for thought. Another thing I enjoyed seeing was the development of the poet, from being 'in the closet' in The Awakening, to being 'out, and proud of it' in Songs: Not just Survival. There is a progression; the poet shares his life and moments. The poems are well crafted, it is clear that thought and love and much work went into the work. I plan to keep the volume by my bed. Read it, savor it."

Review by L. Adlem

Thanks you
Edward C. Patterson


----------



## Seamonkey

I read and enjoyed The Feathery..

The Closet Clandestine sounds great! Picked that up.

and.. I saw this on Twitter! (Kindlenews) Good price, at least..

Stalker $0.80


----------



## Rhin

Only nine days left before The Rebirth of Rhin goes back to its regular price on Kindle: $3.99. So hurry up and get yourself, or a friend, a copy while it's still priced at only $0.99.

I'd recommend the book to fans of the action/adventure genre, or any avid fantasy reader.
I wrote it, so I'm probably a bit biased, but I'd say it's worth a buck. 

You can read the first chapter free here:

http://www.goodreads.com/story/show/25118.The_Rebirth_of_Rhin

Here's the synopsis:

The Rebirth of Rhin tells the story of a young man's journey as he sets out into the world of Iora, after his parents die in a horrific fire. Rhin's goal is vengeance at first, but he soon learns that his destiny is grander and nobler than retribution. He finds himself in the virtual center of a conflict spanning the ages between Gods and Demons. 
During his travels he encounters many strange creatures, some more friendly than others, as he becomes immersed in a dark secret involving Iora's creator, the tyrannical God, Jiaïro. Powers push at him from all sides and soon he finds himself on a quest to destroy the God Jiaïro and free the world from violence and oppression. 
There are great battles and genocides, magic, spiritual weapons, militant Gods, disgraced angels and demons wreathed in green flame -- as Rhin embarks on a personal journey of self-discovery.

Kindle page:

http://www.amazon.com/The-Rebirth-of-Rhin/dp/B001PTG63K/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1238103893&sr=8-2

If The Rebirth of Rhin sounds like a thrilling read to you, pick up a copy now. Only nine days remain if you want to take advantage of the _ridiculously_ low price of 99 cents!

Julian Traas
[email protected]


----------



## ladyvolz

Not a bad bargain, it's a buy Herron's newly released book for $9.99 and get his last book free. Deal ends 4/27.

so it's buy this book



and get this one free......


----------



## MeganW

was just released, and could be a bargain at $3.99, even if the regular price is only $4.99. Usually the Dummies series books are very helpful, so I have high hopes for this one!


----------



## Seamonkey

Another tip from Kindlenews on Twitter: (may be free elsewhere but this is
$0.99 on Amazon..

Short Stories by Willa Cather:


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

This one was $5.99. It's now priced at 99 cents. I'm currently reading it on paperback and have high hopes for it.


----------



## Kilgore Trout

My four entertaining, nonfiction books have been specially priced at $1.60 each for one week only, beginning today. They will return to their regular price of $4.80 each 5/1/09. Thank you.


----------



## Lori

A Walk to Remember by Nicholas Sparks $3.99.


----------



## love2read

Lori said:


> A Walk to Remember by Nicholas Sparks $3.99.


I missed it  This book is already back to $9.99.


----------



## drenee

3.99 4.99 4.74 4.99

I know we have some Nora Roberts fans here.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

FYI, there is a third book in Nora Robert's Dream trilogy. Deb probably didn't post it because it's $6.39, while the other two are "bargain" books. I just wanted to let everyone know.

I can certainly recommend _Honest Illusions_.

Thanks for the heads up, deb. I think I'll stretch the April budget to get that one.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

*For a Limited time only, Edward C. Patterson's latest novel (March 2009) priced at $ .99 (NINETY-NINE Cents)*

The Academician - Southern Swallow Book I



37 years in development, this tale of 12th Century China is finally here:

Description

"A bigger fool the world has never known than I - a coarse fellow with no business to clutch a brush and scribble. I only know the scrawl, because my master took pleasure in teaching me between my chores. Not many men are so cursed . . ." Thus begins the tale of Li K'ai-men as told by his faithful, but mischievous servant, K'u Ko-ling - a tale of 12th Century China, where state service meant a life long journey across a landscape of turmoil and bliss. A tale of sacrifice, love, war and duty - a fragile balance between rituals and passions. An epic commitment between two men to define the indefinable in their own world and time. Here begins the legacy of the Jade Owl and its custodian as he holds true to his warrants.

The Academician is the first of four books in the Southern Swallow series, capturing the turbulence of the Sung Dynasty in transition. Spanning the silvery days under the Emperor Hui to the disasters that followed, The Academician is a slice of world events that should never have been forgotten. Still, there are things more important than invasions and empires. The world's fate rests in the warrants of Li K'ai-men, this young scholar from Gui-lin, called master by his faithful servant, but known as Nan Ya to the world.

Edward C. Patterson, M. A.


----------



## r0b0d0c

love2read said:


> I missed it  This book is already back to $9.99.


Now back down to $7.19 - these Kindle book prices fluctuate faster than those at the gas pumps!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

r0b0d0c said:


> Now back down to $7.19 - these Kindle book prices fluctuate faster than those at the gas pumps!


As Len said about Ty and Chelsie's waltz on DWTS ... more rise and fall than a bride's nightie.


----------



## Carolyn Kephart

I'm delighted to be able to offer both volumes of the Ryel Saga, Wysard and Lord Brother, for 99 cents now until the end of May. High fantasy at a low cost--enjoy!

Namaste,

CK

    "Lord Brother, the stunning sequel (literally the second half) of Carolyn Kephart's beautifully crafted novel,Wysard, returns us not only to the quest of Ryel Mirai, but also to the art which is Kephart's prose.
    Kephart tells a great story. The scenes are vivid and detailed, real enough to envision. It's quite easy to lose yourself in the story; I had a hard time putting it down! I think one of the greatest accomplishments of the book is that you don't see the next thing coming. The story twists and turns, leaving you surprised and excited, but never startled (well, except once...). The ending, however, is surely the best part of the book. I had never even considered an ending like Kephart gives us in Lord Brother. And, to top it off, it's a Lady or the Tiger ending. The story is complete, but the ending leaves several things open. If Kephart does decide to publish further books about Ryel and his world, I'll be waiting eagerly. If not, then the ending of Lord Brother leaves a lot up to the readers, and should spark some interesting discussion among Kephart fans.
    I would wholeheartedly recommend Lord Brother, and if you missed it, Wysard. The two are a beautiful tapestry woven of exquisite prose and detail. The heroic fantasy is told anew with a flawed protagonist who learns and grows before your eyes."~Angela Silliman, Dark Moon Rising Magazine


----------



## Sandy Nathan

*Hi. I've got both of my books on special for .99 cents for a limited time. Maybe until April 30, maybe a bit longer. (And I'm new to Kindle Boards and your formatting &#8230; The preview looks a mess and I can't fix it. )*



_ Numenon, A Tale of Mysticism & Money_, is a 2009 Silver Nautilus Award Winner. The Nautilus Awards are dedicated to "changing the world one book at a time." As a galley, Numenon won national awards in Religious Fiction & Visionary Fiction. Numenon is about the richest man in the world, a Silicon Vally billionaire, meeting a great Native American shaman. "Don Juan meets Bll Gates," someone said.



_Stepping Off the Edge: Learning & Living Spiritual Practice_ was turned into a Kindle within the last week. _Stepping Off the Edge _ has won 6 national awards. The Kindle edition of _Stepping Off the Edge_ is absolutely gorgeous: The Native American themed interior and cover converted to the Kindle format better than I hoped. All of my pen and ink drawings are included and look beautiful. This is the book that proves spiritual studies do not have to be boring. _Stepping Off the Edge_ is part memoir, part self help, part riding lesson (horses play a big part), and all amazing. This book was written during a period of my life "that I'm glad is over. Though it provided great material and a way of illustrating everything useful I learned earning two master's degrees and a lifetime of spiritual practice."

http://www.sandynathan.com/stepping-off-the-edge.htm
_--fixed the formatting of your links, Sandy. Betsy_


----------



## Guest

Hello, everyone. Jane of Chelsea is available at $0.99, children, adventure, and historical fantasy.










Having wearily returned from Whitehall Palace, eight-year-old Jane wouldn't dream another journey to court let alone a strange world. She had never seen talking storks, never heard of Lily's Creek, and known nothing of Ambrosia before the clearing of the mist; inexplicably marooned with her cousin on a land where she'd never known before, Jane's desperate quest for returning home, however, went awry. Unknowingly drawn to her surroundings, Jane before long realizes that her quick and unflinching adaptation to that precipitously walled castle left her cousin to bitter dismay. Walking on the bridges, running up the corridors, and swimming in the lake, Jane neither minds the unusual names stigmatized on her nor a dawning secret of her own that she couldn't, wouldn't reveal to her estranged cousin. But when she lost a bottle of ancient mistletoe and a ring, which made Jane quickly unpopular among people who once seemed friendly and supportive, Jane realizes that life in Chelsea has made a wrong turn with unraveling plots revolving her. With gradual awareness of being surrounded by unseen enemies, knowing that her innocent mistakes spiral her down the roads of doom, Jane faces a moment of ultimate decision.

http://www.amazon.com/Jane-Chelsea-Lady-Amaranth-Shallot/dp/B0023W61D8/ref=ed_oe_k


----------



## vlapinta

Thank You Sandy I have purchased both of your wonderful books! 

Vicki


----------



## Seamonkey

Thanks, Sandy, picked up both of your books.

Turns out I bought Jane of Chelsea a week or so ago, but here's a pretty clickable link for you:


----------



## Edward C. Patterson

My autobiographical novel about my life in the Army in 1967, Surviving an American Gulag is now only $ .99 (NINETY-NINE CENTS)



Description:
"Welcome to Ft. Gordon, Ga - the Special Training Unit. It's 1967, the height of the Vietnam War and Private Winslow Gibbs has been drafted. He's two-hundred and seventy pounds and a bundle of nerves. He also has issues of a different nature, but in these days before the "Don't Ask, Don't Tell" policy, these are dealt with in the American Gulag, the Army's answer to the problem. What they don't count on are the ones like Private Gibbs, who want to survive it and serve.

Based on the author's own experiences, Surviving an American Gulag is a story that the military would prefer remain a footnote. However, it is a defining moment and should not be lost to posterity. Also included with this work is "A Dime a Dip," a tale of the author's grandmother and her considerable efforts on behalf of thousands of migrant worker children."

Here's what readers say about it:

What Readers say about 
Surviving an American Gulag 
"Well written, with descriptions that make you feel you are right there in Georgia. A universal journey of being forced to face your fears, no matter what they are or how they paralyze you and working through them to become the best person you can be."

"A Unique Perspective on Military Life"

"An education of human nature in its purist form."

"This story is a diamond . . . in the rough"

"Mr. Patterson has proven with this novel what a superb story teller he is."

"Gibb's struggle for identity and courage to go after his goals motivated me to go after what I want. American Gulag was an inspiration to become more than what I am."

"This is a story of what it means to be both human and a soldier. Courage, compassion, honor and the innate need to pursue happiness, regardless of where that path takes you. A thoroughly enjoyable read!"

"I ache to see this story up on the big screen. Some of the most endearing and inspiring characters, set against the backdrop of a rabidly homophobic bootcamp."

"This is a poignant novel about how the military treated it's gay recruits and how a rag tag group struggled to overcome substantial obstacles. I found myself cheering for Gibbs in the novel's closing chapters as his confidence and abilities grew along with his self discovery."
========================================
For complete reviews and even a snippet of an online reading see the Amazon page.

Come into the Gulag . . .

Edward C. Patterson


----------

